# Wheeler Archery???



## cmfooballcoach (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey all, I was wondering if Wheeler Archery is still alive and kicking and if anyone had any information about them. I haven't been able to do very well searching for them online. I am in the process of picking up a Wheeler Bow, and want to know about them a little more.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I have been shooting a Wheeler for 6 years or so . His shop is 1/2 mile south of Coleman Rd can`t recall the road name , the one just west of Pohls Gas station . Not sure about his hours , I would expect that after 5:00 would be best . I have been very pleased with the Baryonyx I have. 
Quiet and smooth , excellant hunting bow . If you have trouble with getting the number I`ll look it up or call someone who shoots for Wheeler .


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Is this the one you are talking about?

Wheeler Archery Inc
(Wheeler Archer)
2980 W Battle Rd, Farwell, MI 48622-9215

Contact Phone: (989) 644-5825


----------



## cmfooballcoach (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok, I know that I am probably stretching it on this one, but I picked up a Wheeler Ultrasauros. I am trying to figure out the model year this bow is? It is really short 28" ATA, Dual Cams. Very smooth... Anyone have any information for me?


----------



## Mac Workz (May 18, 2009)

cmfooballcoach said:


> Hey all, I was wondering if Wheeler Archery is still alive and kicking and if anyone had any information about them. I haven't been able to do very well searching for them online. I am in the process of picking up a Wheeler Bow, and want to know about them a little more.


 
Is he still around?


----------



## bigdoedown (May 29, 2009)

Just talked to Mark last week, saw him at a local store. Mark is still working with bows by appointment only. May take him a while to get back in contact with you because he works out of town sometimes...

The number listed (989-644-5825) is correct...leave a message and he will return your call!:yikes:


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Seems Wheeler has lost his popularity... A friend had a bow made custom for him by Mark a while ago when he was bigger and out there. Then there was talk he sold out but never heard anything more. My friend had called him a lot to have a new bow made and after trying for 6 months a year or two back gave up on getting another bow. 2 other guys also shoot Wheelers but got them from shops left over models that a few shops had. 

Not sure what happened but he had a website and all once and then nothing. His bows were popular for a couple of years and now you rarely see or hear anything about them... Every now and then someone will ask about one...

Newaygo1


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

My brother had one made by mark 4 or 5 years ago. I picked a switchback last year and his wheeler is just as fast and just as quite as my mathews. Good solid bow in my opinion.


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

Seen him Saturday at his shop. Good idea to call ahead.


----------

